# Silent observer



## longbowdave1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Next week for the rut I'm going to refrain from using any kind of buck lure or gadgets, including the grunt tube. My plan is to just try to intercept the bucks doing there thing, and be like a ghost out there.  What are you tactics for the rut???


----------



## dpoole (Oct 26, 2020)

Be there


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hunting heavily used travel corridors and pinch points that the does frequent.


----------



## JB in GA (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes, I try to become one with the surroundings. But as I’ve gotten older, I can’t sit more than about three hours or so. I think there is something to the middle of the day hours and big bucks, but I haven’t hunted mid-day all year. I usually head back in about 3:30 or so.


----------



## elhoward622 (Oct 27, 2020)

I have had scents work only a couple of times and have never really had luck grunting but I do have luck rattling to pull in a buck closer that I have spotted out of range.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 27, 2020)

JB in GA said:


> Yes, I try to become one with the surroundings. But as I’ve gotten older, I can’t sit more than about three hours or so. I think there is something to the middle of the day hours and big bucks, but I haven’t hunted mid-day all year. I usually head back in about 3:30 or so.



I agree with you. This is my 40th bow season. In my mind I'm still 18, in the mirror I see that I'm 58. We'll  see how many hours I can log in the stands this coming week.  This is usually the only week I see the big boys, but first deer in range is getting an arrow flung at it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 27, 2020)

elhoward622 said:


> I have had scents work only a couple of times and have never really had luck grunting but I do have luck rattling to pull in a buck closer that I have spotted out of range.


I have had lu k with all of it at times. But also chased off a few, or no response. Just going resist temptation to use it this year


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Shot the bow tonight. Only 3 more days until I start the 9 day of hunting the rut. I starting to see pictures of some really nice bucks being shot.


----------



## splatek (Oct 29, 2020)

I’m just watching this post. As a new second year hunter I’m eager to learn what more successful guys do. I rattled in one small buck last season, but my grinding just never feels right. And my biology background tells me that the smells ... the deer know they are fake or not from local deer, but I guess the rut causes them bucks to throw all caution to the wind. 

I’m hoping to get a decent buck on what limited woodsmanship I’ve developed in two seasons.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 29, 2020)

splatek said:


> I’m just watching this post. As a new second year hunter I’m eager to learn what more successful guys do. I rattled in one small buck last season, but my grinding just never feels right. And my biology background tells me that the smells ... the deer know they are fake or not from local deer, but I guess the rut causes them bucks to throw all caution to the wind.
> 
> I’m hoping to get a decent buck on what limited woodsmanship I’ve developed in two seasons.


Good luck on your hunt's. Patience is the best weapon in your arsenal during the rut. A deer can come your way any time if day from any direction. Just about the time I'm getting  impatient, a deer is right on top me from nowhere.  Also bucks chasing can come crashing through like a freight train. Be ready at all times. Plan your hunt, and hunt your plan.


----------



## marshdawg (Oct 29, 2020)

I like to rattle/grunt during the rut.  Its the only time the bucks are interactive and it just makes if more fun for us.  Some say it doesn't work well for them but where we hunt in SW Ga it is extremely effective although its usually the smaller bucks that come in to the rattling in my experience.


----------



## splatek (Oct 29, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Good luck on your hunt's. Patience is the best weapon in your arsenal during the rut. A deer can come your way any time if day from any direction. Just about the time I'm getting  impatient, a deer is right on top me from nowhere.  Also bucks chasing can come crashing through like a freight train. Be ready at all times. Plan your hunt, and hunt your plan.



@longbowdave1 thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a typical mixed bag of weather for Fall up here. Some cold, some wind, and some sunshine..looks enjoyable.


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 29, 2020)

I plan on bowhunting from the ground a little bit more with the rut approaching. Ole nanny doe should be a little bit more distracted while getting bumped around by the bucks.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 30, 2020)

Meeting 





hambone76 said:


> I plan on bowhunting from the ground a little bit more with the rut approaching. Ole nanny doe should be a little bit more distracted while getting bumped around by the bucks.


Me too. Good luck !


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 30, 2020)

Well I'm  al packed and ready to head out at 4am. Saturday and Sunday I'll be dealing with some very strong winds. Sat 58 and 10 to 25 mph winds. Sunday only a high of 35 with 35 mph winds, that is cold. I am anxious to check the cameras, and start the hunt. Goid luck to all!


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 30, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Well I'm  al packed and ready to head out at 4am. Saturday and Sunday I'll be dealing with some very strong winds. Sat 58 and 10 to 25 mph winds. Sunday only a high of 35 with 35 mph winds, that is cold. I am anxious to check the cameras, and start the hunt. Goid luck to all!


Best of luck to you!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 31, 2020)

hambone76 said:


> Best of luck to you!




Thank you. I hope to see some forum member post nice deer harvests in the next couple weeks.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Cold sit this morning, 28 and 20 mph wind in my face along the field edge. Had a flock k of 25 turkeys walk 30 yards behind me. No shot. I'll sit in the bottom this afternoon and try to catch a deer sneaking through....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 1, 2020)

The wind has been crazy strong the last two days. Didn't hunt today, it was in the low 30s with steady 25mph winds gusting to 50mph. Still windy tomorrow but not as bad and warming to 50. Warming to mid 60s after that. Hope to get on some deer tomorrow, my lucky day of Nov 6th is getting closer....


----------



## JB in GA (Nov 1, 2020)

Stay warm, that wind sounds cold. I believe Gene Wensel said he’s killed more bucks on Nov. 6th than any other day.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 1, 2020)

JB in GA said:


> Stay warm, that wind sounds cold. I believe Gene Wensel said he’s killed more bucks on Nov. 6th than any other day.


Yes sir. It's time to try and sit all day if possible.  The rut should be kicking in any day now. Number of road kills on the highway is also a good indicator that the chasing has begun.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 2, 2020)

That was one cold sit this morning,  25 degrees with a steady wind of 10 mph. Moved down to the thick stuff on the bottom for the mid day hours. There is a nice rub line right in front of me.


----------



## JB in GA (Nov 2, 2020)

Good looking area, I love those scrub-hardwood areas. Hope to be looking at one myself come Sat. morning. What kind of warf bow are you shooting?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 2, 2020)

JB in GA said:


> Good looking area, I love those scrub-hardwood areas. Hope to be looking at one myself come Sat. morning. What kind of warf bow are you shooting?


Martin lynx riser, October mountain limbs. Good luck to you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 3, 2020)

I've been battling the wind and cold past few days. Deer have been scarce. Took out my frustrations last night on a skunk at 20 yards. Winds layed down some today, going to sit all day. My brother saw a decent buck chasing a doe across a cut field this morning.  He went home now, flying solo for a few days. Can only get better.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 3, 2020)

We both have fall turkey tags. We have been bumping a lot of turkeys, no shot yet. This morning 25 or so were roasted all around my stand. All heck broke loose when I walked in in the dark. Maybe they will be back.


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 3, 2020)

Best of luck to you all. This week/weekend should be prime.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 3, 2020)

nrh0011 said:


> Best of luck to you all. This week/weekend should be prime.


Thank you  .  My favorite week to hunt.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Built a new ground blind along the field edge this afternoon. The deer and turkey like to follow the treeline. I'll sit it tomorrow and hope for the best.


----------



## JB in GA (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice blind, I sure like those better than commercial pop-up blinds. Never liked sitting in a dark plastic bag. ?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 4, 2020)

JB in GA said:


> Nice blind, I sure like those better than commercial pop-up blinds. Never liked sitting in a dark plastic bag. ?


I like the open air blind as well. If I had a dollar for every sandhill crane that has flown over me, I could retire ths week!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 4, 2020)

So after the last 3 days of hunting hard , I had not seen a single deer.i was fighting cold, wind, and now unseasonably warm temps. I know this is always a waiting game on this property. A good friend is hunting in another county  and having quite a few encounters, not making it easy for me. I have been patient. Tonight at 4:40 pm a great buck came out into the open field in the seek mode, he was about 100 yards for me. At that distance I could see he was a big wide 8 or 10 with a largedrone. Maybe 3 or 4 years old. What a sight to see. I was sitting in my open blind, recurve in my lap admiring a fine buck. He stood for a minute or two, then heading off looking a date. First droptine buck I have ever seen in 40 years if deer hunting. Thank the Lord for a great hunt.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 4, 2020)

There is a small speck in this picture running away. My buck of a lifetime....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Right on cue, the action is picking up. Saw 3 deer already today. Including a 2 1/2  yrs old 8 point standing at 40 yda. Plus my brother greased a coyote with his long range bow at sunrise. .....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 6, 2020)

My favorite day, nov 6th has  arrived.  We'll see what happens.  Good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## JB in GA (Nov 6, 2020)

Best of luck and enjoy. Supposed to hit the mid-70’s in GA for the next few days


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 6, 2020)

73 here too. Crazy warm for us.


JB in GA said:


> Best of luck and enjoy. Supposed to hit the mid-70’s in GA for the next few days


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 6, 2020)

Twas hot today, got to 77. About 30 degrees above normal.  Deer action slow. Had 1 doe come in at absolute last light. Back at it in the am.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Loosed an arrow at first light.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Story to follow. kilt with the warf bow from ground blind.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## JB in GA (Nov 7, 2020)

Man that’s great... ?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2020)

I sat down in my ground blind that I had built, and readied for the mornings hunt. At first light the buck came walking in front of me at 15 yards paralleling the wood line I was hiding in.As he passed my blind, instincts took over, and the arrow was burning in his side with a loud hollow sounding thump. He bolted upon impact, and ran to the northern woodline. I felt real good about the shot. But still waited a few hours to track him.i found no arrow at the site of the shot, so figured it was still in his side. No blood until he hit the woodline 75 yards away. Then it appeared to be blowing out hit mouth, but spray every 10 feet. I felt more confident in finding him then. Another 50 yards and he was piled up. Very emotional to see him laying there, with a blood soaked arrow in his chest. I was actually shooting slightly uphill at him. The arrow took out both lungs and had penetrated the far side. I believe when he went  down he pushed the arrow back out aways. I stuck to my plan, and used no scent, calls, or gimmicks. Patiently waited for my chance all week. He was a big bodied deer, at least he sure felt heavy dragging him out and wheeling him back to camp.

It was a long road to recovery  to be able to hunt with the trad bows again. Several years, almost gave up hope. Thank you Lord for giving me the strength  to come back. To get with the Warf bow was a double bonus.

I've got two doe tags yet, back at it tonight. Oh, I did see a bigger 8 point, and a smaller 6 point this morning. All be for 7am.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Saw a real nice buck out in the field just before dark. One more hunt in the morning, then it's time to break camp and head home. I'd love to have a crack at a doe in the morning.  Hope all of you have had a good weekend of hunting as well.


----------



## JB in GA (Nov 8, 2020)

Nice play-by-play...
I went the climbing stand route yesterday, saw three in the morning and got rained out in the afternoon. During the on and off light rain I had a doe get right by me from left to right; I couldn’t hear well at all from the rain. Later heard/saw a small buck grunting up two does about 60-70 yards away. Oh well, it’s hunting not killing, ha ha.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 8, 2020)

JB in GA said:


> Nice play-by-play...
> I went the climbing stand route yesterday, saw three in the morning and got rained out in the afternoon. During the on and off light rain I had a doe get right by me from left to right; I couldn’t hear well at all from the rain. Later heard/saw a small buck grunting up two does about 60-70 yards away. Oh well, it’s hunting not killing, ha ha.
> View attachment 1048708



Sounds fun. Hope you connect soon.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yesterday afternoon,  I headed back to my blind and saw a bald eagle come soaring out of the woodline, he was dining on the gut pile. Saw a lone doe last night. This morning was warm and very windy. Saw a young buck chasing a doe in the field. He was just relentless following her, looked like two fighter pilots in a dog fight. All in all, a great week of bowhunting ! Good luck to you.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 9, 2020)

Congrats Mr. Dave, proud for you!!


----------



## splatek (Nov 9, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Good luck on your hunt's. Patience is the best weapon in your arsenal during the rut. A deer can come your way any time if day from any direction. Just about the time I'm getting  impatient, a deer is right on top me from nowhere.  Also bucks chasing can come crashing through like a freight train. Be ready at all times. Plan your hunt, and hunt your plan.



Thanks again for this advice. Was able to sneak out to a property in the hills yesterday. Worked my way in the dark and found a good tree with cover right on the edge of an old pine/cedar thicket (~15-20 years old; the trees were about 4-6' in diameter). Saw two does and one small buck all of which were out of recurve range. When I called it for the day, i walked out of the spot right tight to the thicket and I found a huge trail opening with an old (last year) rub that was the size of my fist leading into it. I backtracked that along a current, fresh rub line, but on much smaller trees. Then I continued and found what looked like it could be a good buck bedding area right at the base of this thicket. 

I don't know, in principle it looks like a perfect area for deer, but knowing the deer density of the NoGA mountains... It could just be a pipe dream. HA! Going to keep getting after it and hopefully I will have some more success this season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 9, 2020)

splatek said:


> Thanks again for this advice. Was able to sneak out to a property in the hills yesterday. Worked my way in the dark and found a good tree with cover right on the edge of an old pine/cedar thicket (~15-20 years old; the trees were about 4-6' in diameter). Saw two does and one small buck all of which were out of recurve range. When I called it for the day, i walked out of the spot right tight to the thicket and I found a huge trail opening with an old (last year) rub that was the size of my fist leading into it. I backtracked that along a current, fresh rub line, but on much smaller trees. Then I continued and found what looked like it could be a good buck bedding area right at the base of this thicket.
> 
> I don't know, in principle it looks like a perfect area for deer, but knowing the deer density of the NoGA mountains... It could just be a pipe dream. HA! Going to keep getting after it and hopefully I will have some more success this season.


Best of luck to you. If I can do it, anyone can.  Lol


----------



## antharper (Nov 9, 2020)

What a week , congrats Dave on a beautiful buck ! Well earned


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 9, 2020)

antharper said:


> What a week , congrats Dave on a beautiful buck ! Well earned


Thanks Ant. It was a fun week, some 3 really nice bucks. It's  a true test of patience hunting an entire week. No better feeling than tracking your deer and seeing him piled up.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 9, 2020)

My brother  took this picture of me in the blind. The deer never had a clue I was in there. Besides a brush pile in front of me, I built a weaved wall of branches in a vertical fashion behind me to hide my outline.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Last week I put in every hour that I could, maybe only missed  1 or 2 hours of day light each day. That beat me up  pretty good, I always give it 110% on my week long hunt. Well, on the ride home I could feel something coming on. By mid day Sunday, I had flu like symptoms.  Knocked me down, called in sick a couple days. Now I'm waiting on covid test results.  I'm hoping there negative, so I can get back out there and fill a doe tag or two. Bowhunting is isolation isn't it? Always something........


----------



## JB in GA (Nov 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear you got sick. I hope that your test is negative, but it seems in our area of GA at least, the folks that test positive now have not been near as sick as folks that got it back in March/April.


----------

